# best working looking and biggest tire with no issues with rubbing inner wheel well



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL

i have a 2007 crew cab sb 4x4 350 fwhats the best performing in snow look the best and how big can i go with out worry of rubing the inner wheel wells thankns guys i hate the contiiis i have on this truck they look like f...in car tires


----------



## forbidden

We use Goodyear Duratrac's. They are outstanding on ice and snow. They are a very aggressive looking tire as well. They will carry the added weight of the plow on the front end and should you add a sander in the back, no issues there as well. Contact a Goodyear dealer for best sizing for your truck.


----------



## T&M SnowMan

If you have no lift, then don't go bigger then 285's. They will fit nicely on your stock SD and will leave some room for suspension travel too. I also have Duratracs and I love them. All around good performing/looking tire.


----------



## Hippie

T&M SnowMan;1204805 said:


> If you have no lift, then don't go bigger then 285's. They will fit nicely on your stock SD and will leave some room for suspension travel too. I also have Duratracs and I love them. All around good performing/looking tire.


If you have to chain up 285's will rubThumbs Up


----------



## The Swagman

In snow, it's not about big, good looks but it's all about your first point, performance. Don't go stupid big and aggressive. Go with a designated winter tire. It'll clear the snow better, give you better traction and won't harden up like a "normal" tire compound once again, giving you better traction and stopping ability. And if you must know, skinnier in winter works better because it pushes less snow in front (saves fuel), gives you better weight per square inch of contact patch (better traction) and will cut through the sloppy crap to get you to the road surface below. Remember, there's only 4 things hat hold you to the road.

Keep it between the lines.


----------



## EXTREMEPLOW

35x 12.50-20 toyo mt no lift


----------



## snoway63

I have an 05 f350 superduty I run 325/60/18 nitto grapplers E rated good in snow and rain just be careful they like to ride on top of the snow because of the wide stance but great on the beach and no problems with rubbing any where no lift needed


----------



## EXTREMEPLOW

*Snoway63 what nittos?*

Nitto mud ? Nitto trail? Nitto dune? Thanks


----------



## EXTREMEPLOW

The toyos are load range e as well my previous set was 275-65-20 toyos . I went with the 35's because they were a few dollars cheaper and they are bigger a little lighter load rating but still more than my 6000 pound front axle so all good with dot


----------



## snoway63

the nittos are all terrain, there real good as far as traction but i think they wear a bit to fast, you should try the firestone mud tire destinaton mt 325/65/18 they measure 34 in hieght and tread is 10 in wide a little taller then the nittos but a little narrower the nittos are 32.5 and 12.5 wide and the firestone mud will fit without a lift,


----------



## EXTREMEPLOW

snoway I'm guessing that when you say all terrian nittos you mean terra? they have like 5 or 6 different grapplers post some pics snoway


----------



## snoway63

Yes sorry about that


----------



## cold_and_tired

I ran 305's for years plowing without problems. I run 285 Nitto Dura Grapplers now and am mildly pleased with their snow performance. They tend to break loose fairly easy if I don't have any ballast.

I ran 315's on aftermarket wheels for a summer with only slight rubbing on the inner fender well during tight turns.


----------



## JerseySnowman

*tires*



forbidden;1203618 said:


> We use Goodyear Duratrac's. They are outstanding on ice and snow. They are a very aggressive looking tire as well. They will carry the added weight of the plow on the front end and should you add a sander in the back, no issues there as well. Contact a Goodyear dealer for best sizing for your truck.


I just put the Duratrac's on my '08 F250 Diesel and love them. Expensive but absolutely worth it. The Continental tires that came on the truck were so bad that I wouldn't use them for a tire swing.


----------



## MrPLow2011

Please keep in mind most of these post are coming from people that have changed out there rims. A 325 will rub. My buddy has a 06 f250 with a set of 315's he took off a hummer and they rub. If you change out rim to a different backpsace you can get away with the 315


----------



## snoway63

I have stock aluminum rims and 325-60-18 tires and no rubbing what so ever


----------



## SnowPusherVT

whos running a 315/75r16 on a 2001 dodge 2500 cummins its definitelly leveled maybe leveled and a 2" lift not sure but its taller than the other stock trucks ive seen.


----------



## 20Silverado05

I just put these on at work two days ago 305/70/18s Nitto Dura Grapplers . they do not rub at all . very easy to balance, took very little weight. and ive used them before plowing and they are damn good here are some pics.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------

